

Piano ChatRoulette Merton interviewed - picasso81
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2010/03/merton-chatroulette/

======
edd
The video interview would be a lot better if it was recorded at the other end.
Let the questions come out half garbled and get the answers in good quality.

------
puffythefish
What terms did the original video violate?

~~~
jdkilby
"Our understanding is that the video didn’t violate any copyrights; instead,
there were likely privacy issued involved, as most of the people in the video
didn’t know that they were becoming part of a viral video."

<http://mashable.com/2010/03/22/merton-removed-youtube/>

~~~
puffythefish
Well that's lame.

